# My T4 Conversion



## zacspeed (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi everybody :wave:

Thought I'd start off on here with some piccies of my budget build.

As I bought it last year:




Started removing the ply-lining:



Insulation:



Bit of tidying before the carpet went on:



Floor down & a touch of welding:



Consumer unit & hook-up, she's starting to take shape now:


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 22, 2015)

Head-lining & curtains going in. 



Ikea Dioder LED lighting to save drain on the single battery:



I'm using a double sofa bed as I don't have the funds for a R&R bed 



Fitted the table using Reimo leg & sliding rail:



Kitchen pod going in. I had to cut the base off as it was far too high. 



I didn't want to go for the "classic" 3/4 bed with units down the side but there's not a lot of storage under the sofa bed as the base has wheels which need free space to move. The kitchen units may be large but they give me loads of much needed storage


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks good.

I'll get in before everyone else - I'm sure you've got it covered though. Gas needs to be in a sealed box with holes in the floor.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 22, 2015)

Our first proper night out last Saturday. Whilst not strictly speaking "wild camping" we stayed at a tiny little site in Sea Palling North Norfolk:



Managed to rustle up bacon & egg sarnies for breakfast



Well worth getting up @ 04:30 for the Summer Solstice sunrise:


----------



## n brown (Jun 22, 2015)

i believe that's an IKEA bed innit ? i've looked at a couple and reckon they're pretty good r&r beds. bit of adapting and sorted !
as for the gas bottle-well they can and do leak,i've got one outside at the mo quietly leaking away, stupid valve won't seat. anyway,if you don't fancy a sealed cupboard,at least a perimeter of batten on the floor to catch any leakage,and a 30mm hole to let it out


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes mate, it's an Ikea Lycksele bed. Got it off Gumtree for £50 & it had never been used. Took a bit of modifying the legs/floor to get it to sit properly over the wheel arches. Very comfortable to sit and sleep on ☺

I do plan on getting a sealed locker & a drop out vent for the gas bottle. Any suggestions to where's best to look?


----------



## n brown (Jun 22, 2015)

well ,my bottle's just in a cupboard under the sink,but it sits in a well and has a dropout hole.having a sealed cupboard is best practice, but i'm happy with the arrangement. 
in case anyone reading this is wondering- butane gas,propane gas or lpg are all heavier than air,and like water,if there's a leak, a puddle forms .if it's not contained in some way,it'll spread all over the van,like water. so having it caught in a well,then having a hole in the floor for it to drop out,just makes sense


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds a lot cheaper than a sealed unit. I think I'll look into it


----------



## Erika (Jun 23, 2015)

love what you have done looking great


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Jun 23, 2015)

I am always amazed and humbled by the skills & hard work displayed on here with self-builds.
Well done.


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for all your positive comments. I've never done anything like this before. I must admit, having a girlfriend with a garage and driveway has been a huge bonus! (thanks Donna) :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 23, 2015)

Van looking very tidy and usable now, great job.


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 24, 2015)

Fitted the hob lid yesterday. I wasn't going to use it as it's a bit old & tatty but I was amazed how much stuff got dumped on top of the hob when we were away so on it went:









Also fitted a 12v & USB power socket. I ran it straight to the vans battery (fused of course):


----------



## MJK (Jun 24, 2015)

Like what you have done...
well done.


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks 

I've also worked out how to post full size images on here lol :lol-053:


----------



## zacspeed (Jun 30, 2015)

Fitted & sealed a baton round the gas bottle today. Also fitted a drop-out vent


----------



## n brown (Jun 30, 2015)

sound !


----------



## AuldTam (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice Job, I love looking at these threads and seeing the conversion from bare van to campervan.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 1, 2015)

Good stuff. Where did you get the USB socket? The only ones I've bought were in the US.


----------



## zacspeed (Jul 2, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Good stuff. Where did you get the USB socket? The only ones I've bought were in the US.



Here

They do one with a battery voltage display as well which I wish I'd seen.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers.


----------



## st3v3 (Jul 3, 2015)

zacspeed said:


> Here
> 
> They do one with a battery voltage display as well which I wish I'd seen.



Just noticed that's shipped from China, not UK. Thanks again though.


----------



## zacspeed (Jul 3, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Just noticed that's shipped from China, not UK. Thanks again though.



No worries. It took about 9 days to arrive which wasn't too bad. I looked for UK based sellers too but had no joy :sad:


----------

